# Top Medschools?



## amarah2391

i was thinking of applying somewhere else (away from pakistan) but i know there are different requirements for each medical school. In canada you have to have an undergraduate degree before enetering into medical school. In pakistan however, you can just apply for medical school right after you are done your FSE (grade 12). What other countries do the same.. i mean what other countiries allow you to apply straight for medschool after you are done grade 12. AND what are the requirements that you should have (in terms of marks and subjects) for those medical schools.#confused 

ANY suggestions 
ANYWHERE OUT OF PAKISTAN.#yes 
and i have been trying to find a list of the top medical schools around the world but didn't come across anything.


----------



## Sidra

*China:*

China Medical University (CMU) 
Zhejiang Medical University (ZMU)
Anhui International College of Medicine
Wenzhou Medical College

For further details: Mbbs in China from top Medical Colleges in China like China Medical University, Zhejiang Medical University, Carribean Medical Schools and best medical colleges offering mbbs in China

*Nepal:*

Manipal College of Medical Sciences (MCOMS) 
Manipal Education

*Bahrain:*

RCSI, MUB.
:: Welcome to MUB :: - Welcome to RCSI, Bahrain

*Dubai:*

Gulf Medical College
*http://www.gmcajman.com/*


I've given you the websites. So happy searching and good luck! =)


All these colleges accept you right after grade 12. No pre-med required. Except in RCSI, MUB- if you're from the American system, you have to do a foundation year, so you study for 6 years and if you're from the British system, you do 5 years of medicine directly.


----------



## sebasrock3

Colombia, South America

Classes are in spanish, but most if not all text are in english. Practically all the professors speak english and most of the students do too. There are quite a few international students for example in my university.

Welcome to the CES 
YouTube - UniversidadCES's Channel
This university, ces, has been internationally acreditted, so for example once you graduate your diploma is recognized internationally and you can go afterwards to US and take the USMLES and stuff like that, you know, through the ECFMG.

Pontificia Universidad Javeriana, Bogot? - English Version
www.[B]upb[/B].edu.co/


----------



## rinkle

You can do MBBS in China

* Benefits of Doing MBBS in China*:
Affordable fees structure
Less accommodation fees
No IELTS required
Visa chances are more
secure for the girls students
ragging is totally restricted in the universities
Universities are affiliated by the Government of China, approved by the MCI(Medical Council of India)

- - - Updated - - -

You can do MBBS in China
*
Universities in China*
Shihezi University
Qingdao Univeristy
Central South University
Jilin University
Dalian University

* Benefits of Doing MBBS in China*:
Affordable fees structure
Less accommodation fees
No IELTS required
Visa chances are more
secure for the girls students
ragging is totally restricted in the universities
Universities are affiliated by the Government of China, approved by the MCI(Medical Council of India)

- - - Updated - - -

 You can do MBBS in China

*Universities in China*
Shihezi University
Qingdao Univeristy
Central South University
Jilin University
Dalian University


*
Benefits of Doing MBBS in China:*
Affordable fees structure
Less accommodation fees
No IELTS required
Visa chances are more
secure for the girls students
ragging is totally restricted in the universities
Universities are affiliated by the Government of China, approved by the MCI(Medical Council of India)​


----------



## MadameCaptiver

Hungary!


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Please provide the list of top medical schools in Karnataka?


----------



## Ahren

Hello, 

Here is a site the you can find valuable information on studying in the USA Health Services in The United States // WhereOrg.com


----------

